# I hate my job.



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I work at McDonalds. Never have they EVER given me the hours I've requested, and now all of a sudden because a key employee went on vacation, they've been working me monday-friday (i have other duties on the weekend). And honestly? I'm just tired. The customers, the owner of the place, the unfair management under one manager. 

Funny thing? They all know that I loathe working there. It's become more a laugh for them then most things. I make my hatred of that place blatantly known. I love my co-workers, but I hate food service with the intensity of 1,000 suns. I get away with a lot there too, because I am a good employee (most the time), like dying my bangs purple - people have gotten yelled at for less than that - wearing obnoxious rocker jewelry - and even giving the owner a hard time. Let's not get started on my sailor's mouth when I'm there. I can say something completely inappropriate, and they erupt in laughter. I'm glad at least I can entertain someone with my lack of enthusiasm for the job I work.

Mom's leaving on Sunday to visit my grandmother in Florida. I have to hold down the fort because our old vacay horse-sitters sold their barn, and I really didn't trust anyone else with them. 

They already have the schedules out for next week, but I am seriously considering finding replacements for at least two days so I can have a REAL day off! Feed the horses, turn them out, and sit on my butt until it's time to bring them in. I need some time for me, and by God I will have it! No clients, no customers, no parents on my back, no schedule and time management.. I just need to chill the heck out, because I am so close to an emotional break down that it's not even funny.

I'm cramped up inside, when I'm usually outside, riding, and getting all the therapy I need. Boy are they going to be ticked this summer when I've got horses to fit for show, and I'll be able to only work mornings and weekdays. -sigh- I'm just going sofa kinging crazy.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

The only thing I can say is *quit*. I worked at a place during the summer where my "boss" (really the person under the boss) made my whole summer miserable. I usually never say I hate someone, but I hated her. Everyday I would dread going to work and then when I got there all I wanted to do was go home. The money was by no means worth it. 

Try getting a job at your barn or with horses. I work at a boarding/rescue stable and I love my work. I actually look forward to getting up at six. My boss's are very cool, they give me freedom, I get to pick my own hours, I get to work with horses all day, and I just down right love it~ 

Try looking for another job.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't have any suggestions, but I do feel your pain. I know the economy sucks but have you tried looking for another job?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you have a job or school work besides McDonalds?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Being a responsible adult sucks.....

Have you looked for a different job? Or is it too much fun to make these people miserable?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I worked food service as a manager for years. If I were your boss, you'd have been out of a job a *long* time ago.

Your attitude stinks, you don't follow the rules, and you have no respect for authority.

Even if you're just being a typical, snotty, rebellious teen, I have no sympathy for you. If you're an adult with this nasty attitude, good luck finding _any _work in the future.

I'm an accountant by trade, but I had to work food service for a number of years in order to make ends meet. I wouldn't go back to it, but I sure as heck wouldn't bad mouth people who kept me on the payroll.

All of us who have horses at home and work full time do the same thing _you_ do every day of the year, but without the bitching, complaining, and crappy attitude. 

Horses are a_ luxury_, not a necessity. If you want to rest on your days off, either get rid of them or board them.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

You can say what you want speed racer, but that place will make anyone want to shoot themselves with their ridiculous policies. At 7.25 an hour, this place treats everyone like first graders. Never did I say that I was doing it for the horses, did I? No, I didn't - so I don't know how you made that assumption. Either way, I would need money - with or without the equines, so you ma'am, need to re-read the post. I have other cash gigs on the weekend, not just regular, everyday chores, FYI.

I have tried looking for a job, but alas the only 'real' city is 45 minutes away, but I am going to go job hunting there soon. We have a Walmart, I had an interview there and the interviewer never showed up. It's super hard finding work around here, and each town is 16 miles or more away from me. That's the price you pay for living in the middle of nowhere.

WhiteFoot - I don't have a barn I board at. My horses are kept at home, unless they're in training.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Speed Racer is just brutally honest. Honesty sucks sometimes. I like the way she is honest, sometimes people just need to have thicker skin D; I literally live in-the-middle-of-no-where, seriously. On top of living near no civilization I still live a mile or two back from the "main" road.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I like living in the middle of no where though. I'm definitely not one of those that likes to live in neighborhoods. Confined spaces and areas make me crazy. I enjoy looking out and seeing nothing but trees and the occasional deer. We have neighbors, but because of the trees and the land we have, we never see them unless they're driving down the road - and we live on a dead end road. I love how quiet it is.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I used to work at Maccas - I liked it much, much more than my current job. At maccas at least you are moving around, doing things, and they have enough staff that it's easy to cover a shift you can't work. Try working in an office, stuck behind a computer all day, and not getting along with anyone you work with.

I'm 100% with speedracer.



> You can say what you want speed racer, but that place will make anyone want to shoot themselves with their ridiculous policies.


if I could afford to keep ym horses, my car, and my livelihood on that wage I would be back there in an instant. Don't generalise.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I hate my job too, I know how it feels. I've been looking for a new job pretty much since I was done my training. However, I have bills to pay so I suck it up and go there every day (well, Mon-Fri). Keep looking for a new job and one day you'll get a good one!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I worked food service as a manager for years. If I were your boss, you'd have been out of a job a *long* time ago.
> 
> Your attitude stinks, you don't follow the rules, and you have no respect for authority.
> 
> ...


 
100% agree with all of this, having been a manager for many years I just cringed reading our post.

For every ones sake you need to leave that place and do something that you do enjoy, or hey, you can choose your mood. For a lot of us we end up having to do dull and boring jobs, alongside people we don't care for, dealing with customers who are a pain, BUT you can suffer through it, you can leave, or you can say enough, and actually decide to look for the good in the job. If you CHOOSE to be happy, and to try and fit in and to do your best, and be pleasant, sometimes the whole world just seems better.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dont complain about your 7.25 an hour wages. I worked for PSU while I was in school a few years ago and I made like $6 to start, that was all I had for food gas ect.

Thats what you get for living in the middle of no were... a long commute suck it up. 

If you dont like the job try to find something else to do. Some people on the forum here make things at home and sell them. 

Maybe Ive herd this rant before from you? or someone else who lived in the wilderness and worked at mcdonalds??

Be lucky you have a job!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

We are all the master of our own destinies. Only you can change your current situation. 

Your "other cash gigs" on the weekend, do you enjoy them? Maybe expand on that if you can.

Sometimes we need to "spend money" to make money in the long run. By "spend money" it doesn't just mean cash, it could be a loan to futher your education, to move somewhere else to find employment, to buy inventory etc.

Stay positive and always give your best! You never know who could walk into the MacDonalds and see you and ask if you are looking to move up in employment?


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> if I could afford to keep ym horses, my car, and my livelihood on that wage I would be back there in an instant. Don't generalise.


-snorts- Please. I wish I made enough to support myself - but I don't because there are 50+ other crew people working at this one, small, tiny store. And they keep hiring on like it's no ones business. I don't know why - no one will leave because no one can find another job.




> Stay positive and always give your best! You never know who could walk into the MacDonalds and see you and ask if you are looking to move up in employment?


I would never be that foolish. There is one guy I worked with who was promoted to a bigger store as a full-fledged manager, and he's making $8.00 an hour. That's only .75 cents more than what I'm making - and honestly the headache would not be worth it. Plus, they've demoted several shift managers because the owner, I guess, isn't making enough money. One of the managers is moving one girl up. No one likes this girl, because she's gotten this huge ego and talks down to you like it's no one's business. 

I've talked to a lot of people who are going to walk out of that store once she's handed a blue shirt. The reason she's getting promoted? 100% kissing. butt. The only person who likes her is the asst. manager who for some reason, thinks the world of her. She will have absolutely no respect when she's moved up, and I can't see her running a smooth shift. 


​


> Your "other cash gigs" on the weekend, do you enjoy them? Maybe expand on that if you can.


I give lessons, and yes I enjoy it a lot more than I ever thought I would. I do plan on expanding that when it warms up, and I'm 99% sure I could gain access to an indoor arena that is no more than 5 minutes away from me for lessons if the weather is questionable.

This summer, I'm going to really go hard at it, I'm going to try and photograph a few shows, give lessons and hopefully I can quit that awful place all together. I do lessons pretty cheap - about $25 an hour (averages 35+ around here) - but that's almost 4 times what I'm making per hour. I do cheaper lessons because I pretty much only do beginner lessons. 

Just like horses, it's easier to teach them when they haven't developed bad habits from bad training! Once they got to a point that I don't feel I could teach them anymore, I'd refer them off to one of my two trainers. I'd rather it be that way, that I could send them off so I know that they've actually progressed. It's totally gratifying. 

As for inventory and selling things, I have no idea what I'd even attempt... I'd probably fail with epic proportions. I use to paint and sell model horses really well and had a good stream of customers... but my hobby became a job, and I just didn't enjoy it anymore 8(




> Dont complain about your 7.25 an hour wages. I worked for PSU while I was in school a few years ago and I made like $6 to start, that was all I had for food gas ect.


Uhh, that's minimum wage >___> It just got changed to 7.25 last July, otherwise I'd be making $6.55(ish Ithink) an hour.





​


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

White Foot said:


> Speed Racer is just brutally honest. Honesty sucks sometimes. I like the way she is honest, sometimes people just need to have thicker skin D;


Totally agree!!!!




> Uhh, that's minimum wage >___> It just got changed to 7.25 last July, otherwise I'd be making $6.55(ish Ithink) an hour.​




So you got a pretty nice raise for no increase in the quality of your work and you are still ****ed? :? 
​


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

PaintsPwn said:


> -snorts- Please. I wish I made enough to support myself - but I don't because there are 50+ other crew people working at this one, small, tiny store. And they keep hiring on like it's no ones business. I don't know why - no one will leave because no one can find another job.


Wait. One minute you are complaining because you are getting extra shifts and then the next you are complaining there are too many people working there?

I will go along with the others - suck it up - or quit. I worked part time at a large discount store that kept giving me more and more hours. I worked full time and had my horses - as well as being a barn manager AND having a husband that requires medical treatment 3 days a week. 

I finally had to leave when I asked for less hours. My manager said - but you are only part time. Yet wanted me there 4 nights a week after my full time job and 8 hour shifts both days of the weekend.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You know, I live out in the middle of nowhere, too. The closest 'real' town is 20 miles away. I drive 30 miles to the nearest feed store.

I work 35 miles from home, which means I use 1/4 of a tank of gas EVERY DAY to get to my job, and I have to fill up every 4 days. At the price of a gallon of gas, it sure isn't chump change. I drive a truck and it's my only vehicle, so it sucks to be me when it's time to go to the gas station! :lol:

I CHOSE to live this way, so I budget for everything. It's nobody else's fault that I want to live among the beef cattle and wide open spaces. You'll get no sympathy from me for living out in the boonies, because there are apartments for rent pretty much everywhere in town if it's too tough on you to commute.

If you're not making a living wage, then find something else for which you're qualified that pays better, and quitcher bitchin'. You only make yourself look bitter and hateful.

I worked at Mickey D's as a manager, and the crew was either respectful, wore their uniforms correctly, followed the rules and did their jobs pleasantly, or they were gone. 

Food service, especially QSR, is tough enough without the crappy attitudes. I had to take 'tude from the customers, but there was no way in heck I was going to take it from an employee.

You hate your job, so find something else to do. Don't make your coworkers miserable just because YOU are.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> Uhh, that's minimum wage >___> It just got changed to 7.25 last July, otherwise I'd be making $6.55(ish Ithink) an hour.


I am aware of the increase, I am an accountant... 

Sure you make 7.25 but do you earn it? You're lucky to live in a country with a minimum wage, and unemployment compensation. My dad's been to some motorola plants in mexico that pay less then a dollar or so a day...

I really dislike complainers. What did you expect when you posted the thread, a pat on the back?? Work is mostly politics, play the game, or loose the job easy as that. There is a good life lesson here.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Or as a bunch of people at my company, that were laid off yesterday would say to you, Be happy you have a job.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Exactly, Silly and Always.

We had 5 people here whose jobs were eliminated. In DECEMBER, right before Christmas.

Merry Frickin' Christmas to them, huh? ALL of them have children or others depending on them, so I'd think they'd have been happy to have your 'crummy' job, OP.

Everyone has trouble and bad things in their life. It's how you choose to deal with them that makes you a whiner, or someone who can roll with the punches.

I get so sick of people ****ing and moaning about stuff that they themselves have the power to change. Hate your job? Find another one. Hate your BO? Move your horse. Hate your spouse? Get a divorce.

If you continue to stay in a bad situation THAT'S YOUR OWN FAULT! Read it, understand it, and trot it out whenever you start feeling sorry for yourself.

Some people get hit with bad things and learn to deal with them. Others think the world owes them a living.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Darn, I wish I had a job. Hey if you get fired or finally decide to get over yourself, take action, quit your whining and find a new job, can I have yours? Id be more than happy. Maybe I can pay for more stuff than! That'd be great, you should feel lucky for the work, I'd kill to have an extra 7 dollars just for taking orders.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would clean toiliets if it ment keeping my horses. 
You do what you need to, and what it takes to get by. 

I just keep thinking about my grandmother. She was taught to peel potatoes skins really thin. If they were to thick, she was punished. Thats how bad life can really get.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Just a question, but if you work at Mcdonalds and make the min, how do you plan to afford the breeding you want to do?


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i work 6 long days a week, and i care for my horse daily. and i try to fit in 4-5 rides a week. i also have to put gas in my car every couple days to get there, and its expensive.

i make 8.25, and that was with a raise i got.

be happy you at least HAVE a job with this economy


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Exactly, Silly and Always.
> 
> We had 5 people here whose jobs were eliminated. In DECEMBER, right before Christmas.
> 
> ...



I know I've said this to you before, but BRAVO!

To the OP - The world won't get handed to you on a silver platter, and if you've been raised thinking that your parents have done you a disservice.

I've had to work my butt off for every **** thing I've ever had and nothing makes me angrier than kids who live with their folks and don't have to deal with real responsibilities complaining about how bad they have it.

Yes, life is hard. Welcome to adulthood. Now put your nose to the grindstone and shut your mouth. You have a job, where so many people don't in this economy. People wont pay you for being mouthy and opinionated, and they wont pay you for moaning about how hard you have it. You get paid for doing work. Want more pay? Do better work. If you worked for me with that kind of attitude I'd fire you in a dirtbag second.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Indy, it's that whole entitlement attitude that so many youngsters have grown up with, and now they're learning that the world doesn't give a fat rat's **** about what they WANT or think they DESERVE.

Unless you're a trust fund baby, you're going to have to _earn_ a living. Nobody owes you anything, and you're actually going to have to (gasp!) work for the things you want. 

Life ain't fair, kiddos; the sooner you learn that, the better.

I _*absolutely*_ blame their parents for turning out these entitlement-addled young people. They were never told no, constantly told how special they were, and how they deserved everything their greedy little hearts desired.

Real life isn't like television or the movies. You don't come out of HS or college and start making 6 figures right off the bat. If you're good at what you do you _could_ make that kind of money eventually, but you have to pay your dues and work a lot of long, hard hours.

Not what these youngsters want to hear, but it's the truth.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

PaintsPwn said:


> I work at McDonalds. Never have they EVER given me the hours I've requested, and now all of a sudden because a key employee went on vacation, they've been working me monday-friday (i have other duties on the weekend).
> 
> Funny thing? They all know that I loathe working there. It's become more a laugh for them then most things. I make my hatred of that place blatantly known.


Ever considered that most likely you aren't getting the hours you request because of your attitude towards your job?

I worked at a fast food joint during high school and college, it was the only place within walking distance of my home and I had no transportation. I worked very hard and made the customers happy and trust me, I worked some horribly awful hours just because that was what they offered me. 

When I started college and had a 1 1/2 hour commute each way included transferring buses twice as I went from city to city, they bent over backwards to give me a work schedule that gave me enough hours to pay for my education and worked with my class schedule. 

Oh and as of 5 minutes ago, my husband was laid off for the 3rd time in 5 years, his job was outsourced yet again. I have a fulltime job myself but I'll willingly go scrub bathrooms or go ask people if they'd like fries with that as a 2nd job if needbe in order to feed my kids and keep a roof over their heads and so will my husband.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. If you work full time for 7.25 an hr you shouldn't complain.
I work 10 hours a week for $10.00 an hr and I only make around 100 something less taxes so that is 96.00 I work for my Father but soon I wont have a job because of something going wrong with his buisness.
So I am about to start job searching,
please dont complain be lucky you even have a job because with that attitude you will find yourself with no job. Maybe the boss you have doesnt care for the attitude but I will tell you if you worked in a office like I do. Your attitude will be fired.
Also you make $25.00 an hr for beginner lessons why dont you add on to that like do group lessons.
And something else.?
I think you need to stop your complaints and be happy. Mcdonalds maybe a drag to work at but its a job.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Indy, it's that whole entitlement attitude that so many youngsters have grown up with, and now they're learning that the world doesn't give a fat rat's **** about what they WANT or think they DESERVE.
> 
> Unless you're a trust fund baby, you're going to have to _earn_ a living. Nobody owes you anything, and you're actually going to have to (gasp!) work for the things you want.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more. I grew up in a "wealthy" area but my parents were not wealthy. I didn't get my first car until I was 18, because I had to work to buy it myself. I was doing my own laundry, cooking for myself, and had my first sh*t shoveling job at 13 years old, working to pay for my riding lessons. I had a strict curfew, I had chores and I earned an allowance. As a kid I hated my folks for it because it made me "different" than all the kids that were my friends. Now I am grateful my mother did what she did, because I learned the value of things in life, and how to work for them. My son will be raised the same way.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

My fiance has been out of work since May. There are plenty others that I know that have been out of work even longer. Be happy you have any job at all. Nobody likes their job, it's called being an adult and having to work. It sucks. You go to work, do your job, collect your paycheck and go home. If you don't like it, quit. You certainly don't have to be rude and disrespectful to your co-workers, bosses, and customers if you're unhappy with your situation.


----------

